# Internetverbindung überprüfen !



## Guest (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Programm, welches über eine einfache kleine Textdatei auf einem Serve überprüft, ob die Version aktuell ist, falls nicht, wird in einem Panel darauf hingewiesen das eine neue Version verfügbar ist.

Wenn ich eine Verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt habe, funktioniert alles super, aber wen ich das Programm starten will, und die internetverbindung vorher disconnecte, dann satrtet das programm erst nach rund 1 - 2 min. und es reagiert nicht.

Meine Frage jetzt, gibt es eine Klasse in java womit man überprüfen kann ob eine Verbindung mit dem Internet besteht ? Oder ist die einzige möglichkeit einfach einen Server der immer online ist (zb google) anzupingen um herauszufinden ob der Benutzer mit dem Internet verbunden ist ?? wäre aber denke ich mal nur eine suboptimale lösung.

danke schon mal


----------



## CyD (14. Dez 2007)

Google anpingen?
Warum denn das? Ping doch einfach den Server an, auf dem das Textfile liegt!


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2007)

Sehe da zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du steigst um auf Webstart, das macht genau das (und noch einiges mehr)
2. Du korrigierst die Fehler in deiner eigenen Implementierung

Mittelfristig gesehen (oft auch schon kurzfristig) ist die erste Lösung die bessere.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2007)

Jup, unbedingt auf Webstart umsteigen.


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2007)

Danke.

Mit Webstart hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt, wird das für alle Programme verwendet die das Internet benutzen bzw. für Server- Client- Anwednungen ?? 

Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet in Java


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2007)

Webstart ist ein Deployment Mechanismus.
Programme können dadurch einfach über einen Link im Browser gestartet werden.
Anschließend kann das Programm auch lokal verwendet werden und zB automatisch ins Start Menü eingetragen werden.
Webstart kümmert sich dann bei jedem Start (wenn eine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist) um automatische Updates.
Das Programm selbst kann also gleich bleiben, lediglich die Auslieferung wird komfortabler.


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2007)

Das ist gut.  Dachte schon ich müsste was neu schreiben daran, wär aber auch nicht so schlimm.

Weiß schon was Webstart ist. Hatte mal ein java Programm das lief auch über Webstart  nur wusste ich das noch nicht.

Aber das ist dann eher nur von Vorteil für kleinere Programme oder ?? Also bei Projekten eher ungeeignet, richtig ?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2007)

Wir haben auch Projekte in die mehrere Mannjahre geflossen sind über Webstart deployt. Warum soll es für professionelle Anwendungen ungeignet sein?  ???:L


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2007)

Ich dachte nur das es unpraktisch sein könnte, das das komplette Projekt neu runtergeladen wird, acuh wenn nur ein paar Dateien geändert wurden, sry das wußte ich nicht. Ich wollte webstart nicht schlecht reden, find es klasse, nachdem ich mich jetzt mehr darüber informiert habe  

Was mich nur interessiert, wie weiß javaws das die Version im Netz akuteller ist ?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2007)

größere Anwendungen bestehen in der Regel aus mehr als einer jar  :wink: 


> Was mich nur interessiert, wie weiß javaws das die Version im Netz akuteller ist ?


Konfigurationsabhängig. Eine Möglichkeit ist eine neuere JNLP.


----------

